#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [影片] 母豹殺死母狒狒後,照顧小狒狒的感人鏡頭

## 影狼

英國媒體報道..非洲的波斯瓦納,奧卡番高,三角洲地區,拍攝了豹子照顧小狒狒的鏡頭. 

攝影組拍攝到了,已經觀察3年多的母豹,捕殺一只母狒狒的場面..而後以外的事情發生了..剛出生一天的小狒狒,伸手靠近了那只母豹. 攝影組認爲,母豹會殺死小狒狒..但,母豹並沒有殺死小狒狒,反而小心的咬住小狒狒,帶到了樹上,並照顧起來了. 小狒狒好幾次從樹上掉下來,被鬣狗威脅..但,母豹連連把小狒狒帶到了安全的地方.

<object width="450" height="390"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://www.56.com/n_v21_/c9_/8_/8_/shenshengfeihu_/zhajm_1173245352_614_/409000_/0_/12588898.swf"><embed src="http://www.56.com/n_v21_/c9_/8_/8_/shenshengfeihu_/zhajm_1173245352_614_/409000_/0_/12588898.swf"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" height="390"></embed></object>

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

這就是母愛的偉大......
可能是母豹剛失去了孩子.........小豹的存活率都不高..
母豹母性大發........
不過........小狒狒真的能成長嗎.........
畢竟........豹和狒狒的分別挺大........

這種關系.......就好像面前有一塊很肥美的肉......
.......狼.........跟羊......也可能有這種關系嗎........

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

這片子反映了生物母性的本能
母豹照顧那隻小狒狒也可能發情期到了..
或者曾經失去過小豹..
如果真有感情  或許也可能是責任感!
怎麼想就是看大家了..
--------------------------------------------




> 不過........小狒狒真的能成長嗎......... 
> 畢竟........豹和狒狒的分別挺大........


人都能回到野生環境被狼.獅子.虎等..扶養...
為什麼狒狒就不可能呢?
難道只因為吃的不同?就不可能和平共處?
老虎都能扶養小豬長大了..
貓也能把老鼠當成自己的孩子然後養育成長

這就是生命令觀看者讚嘆的地方..會自己找出路..

----------


## 小靖

好感動！那小狒狒好可愛！好無助的樣子啊~~心疼ING~~
還以爲他要吃掉小狒狒怎知卻照顧他……真奇妙！

----------


## tsuki.白

這個故事本身是很讓我感動

母豹溫順的趴在小狒狒身旁的場面觸動人心

但是...問題在於
就算母豹把狒狒撫養長大
終究有一天小狒狒也會遇到跟自己母親一樣的局面

牠們兩個還是會面臨選擇:是殺?還是被殺?

所以...這個記錄片也同時說明了自然界的一個悲哀的現象

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

這部我看過，最後小狒狒因無母奶喝而死。另母豹我看他不曾失去過小豹，電視上有講他只是母性激發罷了。

----------


## 若葉

我怎麼覺得...

小猩猩會變成大猩猩=肉比較多


所以要把他養肥再吃掉=母豹好聰明(?)


------------

我怎麼會這樣想呢(羞奔)

----------


## 小聖

[quote="亞雷-鮫"]這片子反映了生物母性的本能
母豹照顧那隻小狒狒也可能發情期到了..


補充一下 所謂的發情期 是產生於 無子女的時候喔XD

發情才有交配慾望 所以獅子會殺小獅子 讓母獅子再度進入發情喔

所以 獄友子女時 並不會有所謂的發情期 XD (逃)

----------

